# looking for good breeder...getting discouraged



## spoogirl (Jan 6, 2016)

We really need help finding a good breeder near Michigan. We are looking for a standard (preferably black, white or maybe brown/on the smaller size) to love on and eventually train for therapy work to be a companion dog for one of our children. We have dealt with 3 breeders so far and are not having much luck.
We prefer a dog who will be more easy going, very trainable and cuddly(couch potato at times) with us one that can handle chaos from a large family  

As far as breeders go musts for us are:
1.copies of all current health tests & on offa site for both parents
2.ability to meet at least the mom while pups are still young 
3.low COI 
4.temperament testing and help with matching us to the pup (they don't necessarily have to pick it for us but at least advise us on ones who would match or needs best)
5. Minimal breeding
6. Raised indoors and socialized

Would appreciate any recommendations of breeders you have dealt with an love. We are willing to drive to surrounding states. We would maybe consider shipping if dealing with right breeder...we would really rather visit with the mom dog though.
Also, looking into Delta Standard Poodles in Cincinnati has anyone ever use them?

TIA


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Jacknic & River's Edge are in Michigan. Autumn Hills in Wisconsin. All do testing and are small scale breeders.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Avalon Poodles in Wisconsin. Quite lovely dogs and both husband and wife are veterinarians. 

VQ

Good luck with the search....we demand pictures when puppy goes home with you!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I think AngelAviary is in Michigan and is planning a litter.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

highview is in mayville, michigan. a litter born 2/26 has been announced on their site.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Poodle Club of America breeder referral contact:
Leslie Newing
201-255-3396
[email protected]

I recommend calling breeders instead of emailing. Good luck! Your puppy is out there


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Hey thanks for the mention zooeysmom! and yes spoogirl I am in the process of confirming my Stella's pregnancy in the next couple weeks. I had her bred on Feb. 27th and if she is pregnant the litter is due May 1st. I have not made the "official announcement" due to wanting to be sure she is expecting. 
I bred my girl to a wonderful Blue abstract/Parti factor male owned by Rivers Edge. We have all our testing results on our websites. 
Feel free to message me privately if you have any questions.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Our Lexi girl is from Avalon Standard Poodles in Darlington Wisconsin. If you email Mary, she usually answers back late at night.


----------



## loodle (Jun 2, 2015)

*Delta Poodles*

I am about to get a pup from Delta. I have been searching this board for information on them, but could not find any. Have you had any luck? She has been breeding standards for decades, and seems like a very responsible breeder. But there was some strange post here about a "high COI" -- I have no idea what that is!
The search is difficult. I know Maryland Standard Poodles is breeding and expects a litter that would go home in July. The owner there is very nice.
Let me know if you hear anything about Delta, please.
If you want white, I met a lovely breeder in Delaware. I fell in love with one of her pups, but we wanted black.
Best,
loodle


----------



## loodle (Jun 2, 2015)

*Michigan breeder*

Hi again -- I realized after I posted that you said Michigan. Did you look at Targa Standard Poodles?


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

We've been very happy with our Jacknic dogs. They are training to be service dogs. My daughter's dog is much further along in training; her pup earned his CGC at 6 months. The first photo was taken by the breeder at 5 weeks, and the second was taken at one year.


----------

